# Who can make these for me?



## Bigmoose (Dec 24, 2011)

What type of business do I need to go to if I want to have something made out of poster board material?  This is part of product packaging for my soap business.  I am looking to have them stamped out to my spec's and I will assemble as I need them.  I went to a local printer and they were no help.

Bruce


----------



## Rosiegirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Would vistaprint have anything that might be helpful. They do some signs/posters. Or what about those forsale signs vistaprint do. They r thicker,waterproof & could be cut down.


----------



## joamo (Dec 27, 2011)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> What type of business do I need to go to if I want to have something made out of poster board material?  This is part of product packaging for my soap business.  I am looking to have them stamped out to my spec's and I will assemble as I need them.  I went to a local printer and they were no help.
> 
> Bruce


Sounds like you need a diecutter or packaging company. I used to work for one that did very high volume packaging.
Run a search on custom die cutting to see what is available and a good fit for you. Many will also print as well if you need that.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 27, 2011)

Try some more printing companies (some do stuff like this as well as basic printing).  Also..display and trade show fixture companies.


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is an update to my search to get my custom package made.  I have contacted several different business being both die cutters and printers.  4 of them gave me a price.  The cheapest one was $1.17 each and the most expensive one was $1.37 each.  I was discouraged and thinking I would have to continue making these myself and then I finally got a break.  The last place that gave me a price that was to high said "I think I know a place that is more to what you want".  I checked out his suggestion and I just picked up 1,100 of them at .265 cents each.  I did have to pay to have a die made but it is still so much cheaper than the rest of the other places.  This will give me a big part of my life back now that I do not have to make them anymore.  I am so happy.  Just so you can see what I had made the link below is to my etsy store showing the soap in the cartons I will not have to make anymore.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/63176701/6- ... your-own-6


----------



## Tegan (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok those cartons are cool!  I'm glad you found a place that worked for you!


----------



## anchorandoak (Jun 27, 2012)

Would you mind letting me know who the company was?


----------

